# Worth a watch It amazed me



## Greenfinger2 (16 Apr 2016)

Hi All Wife was watching Britain's got talent. This is one of the best things I have seen in years 

This guy is truly amazing


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

There's a dude with total control of his body, I bet he's awesome at parkour as well...but it won't end well


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

Interesting guy here's his website http://alexmagala.com/en/
Apparently, after swollowing that long sword it's only 1cm away from his heart


----------



## zozo (16 Apr 2016)

He reminds of that crazy American or Canadian mountain climber dude.. He was kinda the inventer of bungy jumping.. Only he did it with climbing rope, he probaly fel by accident one time and he liked the rush so much he made a sport out of it.. Did it one time to much.. There is a vid about that guy but forgot his name.. Tim as a climber might know the story.. That guy was kinda the Steve Erwin of mountain climbing..


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

Dan Osman https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Osman and yes he did do it once too often...climbing legend, most famous for his appearances on the Masters of Stone videos.

"_People call it a death wish, but that's not it. Its a life wish_." (Dan Osman)

Watch out for the kneebar...no hands rest de-pump @ 2.22mins.


----------



## zozo (16 Apr 2016)

Troi said:


> Dan Osman https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Osman and yes he did do it once too often...climbing legend, most famous for his appearances on the Masters of Stone videos.
> 
> "_People call it a death wish, but that's not it. Its a life wish_." (Dan Osman)
> 
> Watch out for the kneebar...no hands rest de-pump @ 2.22mins.




Yup that's him, man that was a long time ago i saw that video, if i remember correctly there was a scene shot before his last jump even the jump was filmed where the rope did break.. Crazy actualy seeing that guy climb without any safety like that and then a failing safety attribute cost his life. How Bizarre.. But if you talk about the world strongest man, these climbers are.. Unimaginable how strong you need to be to perform this. Ratio body mass and strenght is out of this world.

Kinda know the feelings, did some crazy stuff myself.. from american football to mountainbiking to paragliding to wheelchair (new tires instead of shoes for a year) to walking again.. DO i feel an idiot? Yes sometimes i do..  But never would wanted to mis the fun i had. Would i do it again.. No doubt in my mind yes.. Pitty i can't anymore..  i mis it..


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

Top climbers probably have the greatest strength to weight ratio of any sports person.
And climbing at the edge of your technical ability without ropes (soloing) that demands a certain mindset and/or a huge degree of mental discipline and psychological toughness as well.
But keep pushing the boundaries and it's not a question of if...it's a question of when!
It's very sad really and it's brought back a few too many memories.
So you and me both buddy....


----------



## zozo (16 Apr 2016)

It seems there is a proven statistic that the most accidents happen at a certain level of experience.. I was a licensed pilot had about a 400 flights total in my log and afterwards i learned that this is the dangerzone, statisticaly most accidents happen near that experience level.. I guess this goes for every extreme sport to a certain degree.
Having so much experience you actualy forget who you're dealing with. Mother nature can be very unforgiving, never play with her, never think you know and never take her lightly. This is something that sneaks in without people realizing it.

I was lucky with defying gravity and fait?? That's what's often said to me..  But it's also a matter of perspective  everybody in this world does extreme sport without realizing it because of experience level. Just realize how lucky you are every day getting to work and back home with 80 mph chasing eachother, putting your live in the hands of the one in front or behind you or any other direction. Just realize how hard the guardrail is when you bump into it with 80mph.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Apr 2016)

Ho Wow True respect to him


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Ho Wow True respect to him


Yeah...apparently he lived his life exactly how he wanted...no holds barred.
And you're right Marcel it's complacency that kills...most mountaineering accidents happen on the way back down...not the way up!


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Apr 2016)

I keep it at my aquascaping hobby .....


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Apr 2016)

@zozoandTroi thats amazing Extreme Rock Climb .Did anyone see the Steve Backshall doc on his attempt to climb and investigate the mountains surrounded by the grassland and then rainforests with rainforests on top in South America now that was scary and by Backshalls own  admission,hes a good climber himself ,those lead climbers were absolutely awesome.I wont spoil it for anyone who catches up on it but the wasp and spider bit at start was incredible and the absiel at the end is breathtaking.Never mind BGT give me programmes like this anyday.Prob been done before but the scenery great inspiration for aquascapes


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2016)

I saw some of it, it was pretty spectacular...might try and catch up with the bits I missed
BTW Backshall's a professional animal poker and a bit of a nutter...did you see him in a canoe trying to escape from two disgruntled hippos
If he's not careful he'll go the same way as Steve Irwin...


----------



## zozo (17 Apr 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> Did anyone see the Steve Backshall doc


No i didn't i believe, tho i seen some of him.. I look into it.. Thanks.. 


Troi said:


> complacency - most mountaineering accidents happen on the way back down...not the way up!


Same as with flying. What goes up most come down..  
Friend of mine invited me to watch the movie Everest in 3D, not some i would think of doing by myself. Don't like drama that much.. But it was an intriging movie well worth watching, very well depicted.. Kinda keeps you thinking for a while after seeing it, definitely special breed of men, those mountenairs. Holding up 6 fingers to order 10 beer.


----------

